# Carolina Pit Masters BBQ Cooking School



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad it went well!  Wish I could have been there...I hate missing
any bbq event!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think a few pics might be in order  
I wish I lived down there


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2007)

My neighbor's condo is for rent.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My neighbor's condo is for rent.


If I move to Myrtle.......can I leave?????


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a great time at the school. I join Tim Handy in thanking everyone involved with the class. It's an honor to be able to teach such a willing group as we had in attendance. 

It's a great honor to be able to work with a Pit Master like Tim Handy. Tim is a natural at cooking a whole hog and he worked his magic with 4 hogs at the same time. I felt like the student, watching him take roasted pork and make truly great BBQ out of them all. I tips me hat and show's me bald spot to him.

Finney quietly worked his WSM's in the backround and ended up producing some great Q. There was an easy $10,000 worth of cooking equipment available and cooking. Finney with his $175 WSM ended up producing the pork that took the shoulder/butt class. Again, hats off to a great cook.

Everyone worked very hard and was attentive in the class. I watched as some "dawn" lifted for everyone. There was an incredible amount of information exchanged. There were a few special times.

A special moment for the Big GQ. Garland's team was working on a pit that we really didn't know much about. What we came to find out was that patience and Barbecue go hand in hand. Against some pretty incredible odds, Team Something Good ended up producing a great product. I think the entire team, earned some serious stripes.

A special moment for Rusty Painter, who I watched gain confidence as the night wore on, and realized that he could dig in his heels with the rest of us and be competitive. 

A special moment for Ronnie Bishop from Greenwood, who soaked up as much information as he could, and cooked some great ribs for us to use for the turn in boxes that produced the grand champion.


In the end, everybody was a winner. Quantative scores were given, but meant nothing to me. It was a delight to see the smiling faces and recieve the thanks and handshakes at the end of the day. I am proud of everyone involved, we stuck together and did a great job.

I want to wish everyone Great Q in the future.

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2007)

Might I say I had a great time even though I was just a judge , the students did thier teachers proud , I would say I had some of the best BBQ I have tasted to date as a judge. It was nice seeing everyone as well , I swear the atmosphere was like a family reunion that anything else. I am gonna have to save up for the next school that for sure , you never stop learning about BBQ its a on going thing and a art all to itself.


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a great time also and I'm just happy that i could show some people the little I know.  I wish I sold WSMs because I'm sure several would have left in students vehicles.

Jack giving me too much credit for the butt score.  Team "Monkey Boy" prep-ed the meat.  I just showed them how to light the WSM using the Minion Method and gave them a lesson on temp control.  I also went over the benefits of using water, sand, foiled pan, and finally no pan in the cooker.

It was a great crowd, and boy did they want to learn.  I answered questions about everything BBQ, "All Night Long".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 25, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I had a great time also and I'm just happy that i could show some people the little I know.  I wish I sold WSMs because I'm sure several would have left in students vehicles.
> 
> Jack giving me too much credit for the butt score.  Team "Monkey Boy" prep-ed the meat.  I just showed them how to light the WSM using the Minion Method and gave them a lesson on temp control.  I also went over the benefits of using water, sand, foiled pan, and finally no pan in the cooker.
> 
> It was a great crowd, and boy did they want to learn. * I answered questions about everything BBQ, "All Night Long"* .



I was wondering why you kept calling me with simple questions I thought you already had the answers for.


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 25, 2007)

From a student point of view, I really learned so much. The hands on experiences were the best. The openness and willingness to share was by far first class. I recommend this class for both novices and experienced BBQ cooks. Jack and JT are truly great at what they do. And to be able to learn and cook under their direction was one of the better BBQ experiences I have had. Thanks so much for putting on a first class cooking school.

BigGQ
SCBA Senior Judge/Marshal
KCBS Certified Judge


----------

